# Mrs - Mr



## gustavo_ipo

Pessoal,
tenho dúvidas a respeito desses pronomes de tratamento.

É necessário usar o '.' após Mr, por ex.

Como se escreve Mrs?
E Miss, o que é?

E sobre os outros, como Ma'am, Madame...
Poderiam, por favor, me explicar sobre isso.

Muito Obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Uma perguntinha: como é o seu inglês? Por quê?   No fórum English Only você encontrará um montão de tópicos sobre esses assuntos. 
Um exemplo.  De qualquer modo, estamos aqui às ordens.


----------



## gustavo_ipo

Okay Vanda.
Desculpe-me.
_"novatos"_


----------



## Outsider

Que me lembre, é costume usar o ponto em inglês americano, mas os britânicos tendem mais a omitir os pontos em abreviaturas. "Mrs." é uma abreviatura de _mistress_ (no sentido de "senhora"), mas costuma-se dizer _misses_, até para não confundir com o sentido mais moderno da palavra, que é "amante" .


----------



## Vanda

Mais um pouquinho:


> Em contextos formais, Mr. é usado para dirigir-se a um homem, Mrs. a uma mulher casada e Miss a uma mulher solteira. Alternativamente tanto uma mulher casada quanto uma solteira podem ser referidas como Ms. Em português _Mr_ é equivalente a Senhor ou seu, _mrs_ é senhora, _miss_ é senhorita e _ms_ é dona.


 Fonte.


----------



## Matcauthon

Hello. Please excuse the English, but I really do not know any Portuguese, excepting what lines up with my limited Spanish.

Is Mr.  = "Senhor", and abbreviated as "Seu."?
Is Mrs. = "Senhora", abbreviated as "Sra."?
Is Ms.  = "Senhorita", abbreviated as "Srta."?


----------



## Carfer

Matcauthon said:


> Is Mr. = "Senhor", and abbreviated as "Seu."?
> Is Mrs. = "Senhora", abbreviated as "Sra."?
> Is Ms. = "Senhorita", abbreviated as "Srta."?


 
European Portuguese:

"Sr." = "Senhor", unlike the Brazilians we don't use "Seu" 
"Senhora" = "Sra.", or "Sr.ª" (your computer character set may not reproduce accurately the "ª" character which is actually a underscored superscript "a") 
We don't say "Senhorita"  but "Menina". Tends to be a little old-fashioned and I'm not entirely sure about the abbreviation. I've seen "Men." or "Men.ª", with that underscored superscript "ª" character


----------



## MarcB

In American English we use Sir if we speak to a man without saying his family name and Ma'am for a woman under the same circumstances or Miss for a very young woman or a girl.
Miss before a woman's name is less common since Ms was coined.
Madam is very formal.


----------



## Matcauthon

Carfer said:


> We don't say "Senhorita"  but "Menina". Tends to be a little old-fashioned and I'm not entirely sure about the abbreviation. I've seen "Men." or "Men.ª", with that underscored superscript "ª" character



Is this also true for Brazil? I am working on a project for that country.

Also, 'Menina' sounds like it would be referring to very young girls (instead of unmarried ones in general)... I am simply saying this from some french and spanish background...

Would you call a 17 year old girl 'Menina'?


----------



## almufadado

In Brasil you can only call a girl by "senhorita" (formal) , "moça" (informal), "garota" (popular).

The "menina" has a connotation (jargon) of hooker.


----------



## Matcauthon

=) Thank you alm.

How would you abbreviate Senhorita? is it Srta?


----------



## almufadado

Matcauthon said:


> =) Thank you alm.
> 
> How would you abbreviate Senhorita? is it Srta?



By the logic of this types of abbreviations as "*S*enho*r*" becomes "*Sr.*", "*S*enho*ra*" becomes "*Sra.*", so "*S*enhori*ta*" becomes "*Srta.*".

Similar to  :
*Pr*a*ç*a - Prç. (Square/Plaza) (wow saved 2 vogals)
*Pr*a*c*e*t*a - Prcta. (enclosed square) (wow saved 3 vogals)


----------



## Matcauthon

Thank you, =)


----------



## Alentugano

almufadado said:


> In Brasil you *can only* call a girl by "senhorita" (formal) , "moça" (informal), "garota" (popular).
> 
> *The "menina" has a connotation* (jargon) *of hooker*.



Now, where did that thought come from? You are producing those kind of statements based on what, exactly?


----------



## almufadado

Alentugano said:


> Now, where did that thought come from? You are producing those kind of statements based on what, exactly?



For exemple in novels :
[...]
 Foram dançar, depois. E o aperto da sala e a dança que os juntava fazia-a desfalecer. Beijou-a muito. Apalpou-a muito. E notou que todos se beijavam e todos se apalpavam. Era o Carnaval… Vitória de todo o instinto, reino da carne…
     Paulo Rigger gritou:
     - Viva o Carnaval!
     E a sala inteira:
     - Viva o Carnaval!
     E a _*virtuosa senhorita*_ apertou-se mais a ele.
[...]
_From O país do Carnaval_  (primeiro) romance de Jorge Amado.

The "virtuosa senhorita" ... read it as you like !

[...]
Sempre que você quiser conseguir alguma coisa, mantenha os olhos abertos, concentre-se, e saiba exactamente o que deseja. 
Ninguém atinge o seu alvo com os olhos fechados.[...]

*Paulo Coelho in O Demónio e a Senhorita Prym*​_*O Demônio e a Srta. Prym *_(publicado em Portugal com o título *O Demónio e a Senhorita Prym*) é uma obra de ficção do escritor brasileiro Paulo Coelho lançada em 2000.


It's exactly the same distinction the French makes of "Demoiselle" (senhorita) and "Mademoiselle" (Senhoria).


[...]
Dançam todos enlouquecidos. mas guma não tira os olhos da assistência. Sem dúvida 
que aquela é a mulher que iemanjá lhe mandou. tem os cabelos escorridos, parecendo 
molhados, os olhos claros de água, os lábios vermelhos. ela é quase tão bela como a própria 
janaína, e *é moça, muito moça*, pois os seios mal surgem no vestido de seda encarnada. 
[…] e ele não duvida um instante que a possuirá, que ela dormirá em seu saveiro, será sua 
companheira nas viagens. e canta para iemanjá dos cinco nomes, mãe dos homens do 
cais, sua esposa também […]

Guma, "Mar morto" (Descrição de Lívia)

Here "Moça" as the meaning of young girl.

[...]
Num ímpeto* a moça *fechou os olhos e enquanto todos os presentes supunham estar chorando, percebi um leve gemido e tremor, ela gozava em silêncio.
_Por Lúcifer! Isso está acima das minhas forças. Meu corpo está sentindo.  [...]

De Me Morte, "A moça do velório"
http://www.memorte.recantodasletras.com.br/visualizar.php?idt=934675

[...]
O pai é morto ou ausente. Não há noticias sobre ele. O adolescente é filho único; tendo, segundo suas declarações, vivido em companhia de sua mãe até os doze ou treze anos. Com essa idade, saiu de casa e foi viver na casa de sua avó materna. Nem bem saído da infância, já constituiu ele uma família, passando a viver maritalmente com *uma garota ainda mais nova* que ele e com quem informa ter um filho. [...]

http://www.amab.com.br/site/sentencas.php?cod=153

Garota de Ipanema - Tom Jobim

_*The gradation I made is purely empirical, and subjective.*_

About "Senhorita" not been used in Brasil, today it may be not common yet in 1800's TV soaps it is used very frequently, when a man, a gentleman adresses a unmarried woman with social status.

In Portugal "Senhorita" no sentido de "pequena senhora"/"jovem" já foi   um termo corrente em que "as pessoas de fino trato" se dirigiam respeitosamente à filha de um Senhor e de um Senhora (Até há pouco tempo ... antes da Républica ... só eram Senhores os fidalgos e quem tivesse "cousa sua", o resto da maralha eram os gentios). Para tirar a duvida se é exclusivo do castelhano que ainda hoje dizem - "Senhorita, perdón !" quando se dirigem à filha de um "Don" .


[...]
s. f.,     mulher ou senhora de pequena estatura;  
Brasil,     senhorinha.
[...]
De Dicionário priberam  é mesmo o que há!!


"Moça" is a way of addressing a woman you are not familiar with. In a situation of need, she young (or not old) and not to be so formal to the point of calling her "a senhora".    
I hear Brazilians, in Portugal, say often :
"- A moça me pode ver ai "qualquer coisa"! 
"- Ó moça ... deixou _caíi _à bolsa...!"

"Garota" is a popular word to refer to a young woman, or some you have affection towards.   
"- Hei garota você tá indo p'ra escola ? " -> "Hey kid are you going to school ?"
"- A sua garota é muito _légau_ ! "-> "Your girlfriend is very neat/nice !"

Há depois as demais variações
Sua Senhoria (sem género)
Senhorina
Siá


----------



## Carfer

Matcauthon said:


> Also, 'Menina' sounds like it would be referring to very young girls (instead of unmarried ones in general)... I am simply saying this from some french and spanish background...
> 
> Would you call a 17 year old girl 'Menina'?


 
Yes, I would. Although '_menina_' is indeed a young girl, the word '_Menina_' is used to address a young unmarried woman until, say, her late twenties and, specially in some old-fashioned, upper-class families, may be used to address an unmarried woman of any age (I know of a few very old spinsters who would take offense if addressed otherwise). I also know of a few cases in which a woman of aristocratic stock is addressed as '_Menina_' by her servants and house staff even after her marriage, specially if they have a close connection with her since her childhood. However, if the young unmarried woman has an academic or professional title it takes precedence. It wouldn't cross my mind to address a young female doctor, judge or fellow lawyer as '_Menina_', for example, as it could be viewed as contemptuous.
As I said in my previous post, this tends to look a bit outdated nowadays, but, referring to a young unmarried woman, in a formal context or if you want to keep your distance, in the conditions specified above, the word '_Menina_' is quite appropriate and doesn't have the cheap connotation it has in Brazil, quite on the contrary.


----------



## Guigo

Depending on the context, here in Brasil, "menina" is used simply as the equivalent of very young girl, say, before 10 or 12 yo. One may say naturally: "_Tenho 2 crianças: um menino e uma menina_".

Back in the 60s/70s, "menina" was also a soft slang for girlfriend. The first hit of the well-known band Os Mutantes was _'A minha menina'_ (Benjor); later it changed to _*mina*_, a slang still in use.


----------



## almufadado

Carfer said:


> As I said in my previous post, this tends to look a bit outdated nowadays, but, referring to a young unmarried woman, in a formal context or if you want to keep your distance, in the conditions specified above, the word '_Menina_' is quite appropriate and doesn't have the cheap connotation it has in Brazil, quite on the contrary.



I too never went  "às meninas" !


----------



## almufadado

almufadado said:


> The "menina" has a connotation (jargon) of hooker.



Let me rephrase it !

The "menina*s*" *has also have *a connotation (jargon) of hooker, in very restricted contexts, just and so does "garota de programa"

In Portugal, you can go (although I do recommend !) "às meninas" in the sense of recurring to prostitution.


----------



## Matcauthon

I will post a small summary here, for my understanding, and for others of the future.

IN PORTUGAL:
"Sir"="Sr." = "Senhor"
"Mrs."="Senhora" = "Sra.", or "Sr.ª"
"Ms."="Menina"="Men." or "Men.ª"

IN BRAZIL:
"Sir"="Seu." = "Senhor"
"Mrs."="Senhora" = "Sra.", or "Sr.ª"
"Ms."="Senhorita"="Srta."
BUT "Menina" can be offensive.

Is this correct?


----------



## almufadado

IN PORTUGAL:
"Mr." (Mister/Master) /Sir ="Sr." = "Senhor"
"Mrs."(Mistress) ="Sra.", or "Sr.ª" = "Senhora" 
"Ms." (Miss) ="Mna." ="Menina"
"Ms." (Miss) ="Srta." = "Senhorita"
.... =  "Mno." ="Menino"
Kid = jovem; miudo/miuda; menino/menina; garoto/garota; garotinho/garotinha; puto 
Girl/boy=rapaz/rapariga

IN BRAZIL:
"Mr." (Mister/Master) /Sir ="Sr."/"Seu" = "Senhor"/"Seu"
"Mrs."(Mistress) ="Sra.", or "Sr.ª" = "Senhora" 
"Ms." (Miss) ="Mna." = "Menina"
"Ms." (Miss) ="Srta." = "Senhorita"
.... =  "Mno." ="Menino"
Kid = jovem; junior; garoto/garota; menino/menina 
Girl/boy = Moça/moço


----------



## Carfer

almufadado said:


> I too never went "às meninas" !


 
I see your point, Almufadado. But then it depends on context and I think you will agree that the fact that we may sometimes euphemistically call hookers '_meninas'_ doesn't dispel it's usage as a quite normal and socially adequate way of addressing a young woman.


----------



## almufadado

Carfer said:


> I see your point, Almufadado. But then it depends on context and I think you will agree that the fact that we may sometimes euphemistically call hookers '_meninas'_ doesn't dispel it's usage as a quite normal and socially adequate way of addressing a young woman.



You are quite right, Mr. Carfer !


----------



## Patricia souza

Mr./ Míster = Senhor
Miss = Senhorita (não casada)
Ms./ Miz = Senhora (casada ou não, se você não souber)
Mrs./ Misses = Senhora (casada)


----------



## William Stein

gustavo_ipo said:


> Pessoal,
> tenho dúvidas a respeito desses pronomes de tratamento.
> 
> É necessário usar o '.' após Mr, por ex.
> 
> Como se escreve Mrs?
> E Miss, o que é?
> 
> E sobre os outros, como Ma'am, Madame...
> Poderiam, por favor, me explicar sobre isso.
> 
> Muito Obrigado.



Just a couple side notes:

1) It's very rare to say "Miss" now because according to the feminists, it's nobody's business whether a woman is married or not. That's why people tend to use the generic abbreviation Ms. (pronounced "miz") intead of Mrs. and Miss (although it's still fine to use Mrs.)

2) The difference between US spelling (Mr./Mrs.) versus UK spelling (Mr/Mrs) is explained by the fact that the Brits don't use a period (which they call a "full stop") unless the word is cut off in the middle (the last letter of the full word is not included in the abbreviation). Since M is the first letter of Mister and R is the last letter, the Brits don't use a period at the end of the abbreviation.


----------

